# Schengen Visa Issues - No Appointments



## imnio (Jun 14, 2013)

Hi 

I am an Indian with UAE residency. I am visiting Austria, Czech Republic and Hungary in mid-July 2013. However I have just been told by my company's travel agent there are no appointment slots available with VFS for any country. I have checked VFS website for these countries and it seems to be true. Can anyone confirm this information. Is there a way out? I am desperate now as I had made my flight and hotel bookings weeks back.


----------



## Maxfree (Jun 5, 2013)

Why do you need VFS? Can't you go directly to the embassy of any of those countries? better the one that you booked in hotel in.


----------



## Saif.azzawi (Jun 13, 2013)

Apply for schengen visa throw Greece or Italian embassy in Abu Dhabi and within 2 weeks you will get it 
No need for VFS .
As I know VFS only for Australian and some other countries


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes it appears to be true for all the countries. A friend of mine had to cancel a business trip because appointments are being scheduled for thirty days from now and that doesn't include processing time. Everyone wants to get out for Ramadan it seems.


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Saif.azzawi said:


> Apply for schengen visa throw Greece or Italian embassy in Abu Dhabi and within 2 weeks you will get it.


Better double check this. For single-entry SV you definitely need to cross the border at Schengen country that issued it (you can travel around the Schengen zone freely after that). For multi-entry I think you should first cross the border of the country that issued it and then go wherever you want.
So if you get a multi-entry visa from Greece, then you should go to Greece first, AFAIK.


----------

